# The good , the bad, and the stupid



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hooray ;D first pheasant shoot of the season today for our lot.
1st) the good; Ruby used her brains, on the final flush of one drive she hit a rock solid point just by some nettles, burdocks, gorse etc, I said "get in",,,no chance, she gave me the "you're joking" look then resumed the point until the spaniels came and flushed out the dozen or so birds that she'd found and pointed
2nd) well, there wasn't a bad.
3rd) the stupid, my turn to shoot, pheasant came over, a sitter, Ruby marked it before I'd even swung the gun.....3 fields later I think it dawned on her that I'd missed..doooh!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Anybody take any pictures? My first hunt was a drive hunt but since then it has always been open fields and just following my dog. It's good to have a retriever along with a good thick coat and for the brambles. Blackberry thickets can be nasty and are common out west where we hunt. 
Sounds like a great time had by all. 
RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah it was just a fun day tbh fella, mopping up the birds that have strayed to boundaries of our 1500 acres before the shoot starts in earnest in a fortnights time, but it was funny watching Ruby high tailing it after the bird that was gliding down probably 3/4 mile away ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

#1 - sounds like U were making a salad - nettles burlocks ETC - if U want a bird 2 fly over - just put your gun down - LOL - but true !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> #1 - sounds like U were making a salad - nettles burlocks ETC - _*if U want a bird 2 fly over - just put your gun down - LOL - but true !!!!!!!!!!!!*_


aint that just the truth!!, gun down to tie my laces,,well you know the rest Ron


----------

